# Happy Birthday kv466!



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mikey!!

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Many Happy returns!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ KV466, Let me join with my fellow members in wishing you a very Happy Birthday and may you have many, many more!! :cheers:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Yes, a Happy Birthday to you kv466!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Kv466 !


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Every day in every way..."

"Every year in every sphere... "

...you have gotten better.

Of course it makes strangers wonder where you started, but hey.

Happy bithday, Mikey.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, rats, I missed your birthday. Oh, well, a Very Merry Unbirthday to You!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

A Hip-Happy Birthday to ya', KV! :cheers:


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Happy birthday!
I wish you great health, fair amount of luck, and a few bucks on top of it.
:cheers:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday, mate. Hope you have a smashing day.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow! I am truly surprised and happy about this thread; Annie, you're the best! Thank you so much for your kind words...you guys and gals have been a really great part of my life over the past couple of years and I look forward to many more here with you. I don't consider it a happy day because of what we all know happened on a Tuesday just like today but ya'll have somehow managed to bring a smile to this music-loving fool 

Sorry I haven't been on that much lately but hey,...as soon as I win the lottery or make it big, then I'll be back on here posting my life away.

Those who enjoy the ales, have one in my name and I'll have a couple in yours!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy birthday,i suppose you've been spending it with the records of a certain pianist.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread yesterday but I wasn't online, I hope you had an awesome day *Mike*. :kiss:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Hey dude, have a fantasmatic birthday.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday... enjoy some Earl Wild or Glenn Gould.:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy late birthday KV!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you all, again, so much...I actually heard country and jazz most of the day but you'll be happy to know I topped of the ol' noche with the Saint-Saens g-minor piano concerto; yes, St.Luke,...played by my favorite white-haired boy.


----------

